# Greenup Dam - best fishing with live bait, crank, etc



## michaelhankins2011 (Jul 7, 2012)

Best type of fishing below Greenup dam on Ohio side. Live, crank or what? Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

First, welcome.Since you are new, just go back and check some of the past posts and check the Striper / Hybrid Striper forum. Fishing there is like anywhere else, gotta throw em what they want at the time. Everything has it's place and time


----------

